# 94 Nissan Altima Gas needle stuck on E



## oneredyeye (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a 94 Nissan Altima, that I have owned for almost 3 years. A few weeks after I go the car I somehow got the gas needle stuck on E. I am pretty sure I cause the problem. I remember pressing on the gas peddle one time while the car was off and I think it was in drive or neutral (not sure why I did that) Before the gas needle was stuck on E, it seemed to float and never really stay on the exact amount of gas that was in my car. I did check the fuse and that was ok. I've been reading through forums and I keep seeing fuel pump come up quite often. Is there anyway to check for the problem? I don't have the money for a mechanic right now, but I know I can do the work myself, although I do not have a lot of knowledge of cars. If anyone has any suggestions please email me at [email protected]


----------



## double b26 (Aug 21, 2010)

it sounds like the sending unit or fuel pump to me. im not sure if they are separate or built in together, but that's where i would start. as for the pump itself, it apparently is working if you can start and drive the car. 

if you are just wanting to check to see if the pump is working, you should hear a hum or whine from the back of the car when you switch the key on. it may be faint, so if you dont hear it at first, have someone turn the key on (not start the car though) while you have your ear to the gas filler hole with the cap off. if you hear a hum or whine, the pump is running. 

in most cases, you have to drop the gas tank to pull the pump and sending unit (im not familiar with this car specifically though). there will be a ring that kind of locks in under taps, or threads on. that holds the pump onto the tank. hammer and screwdriver to unscrew the ring. make sure to clean off any dirt before though, so it doesnt fall into the tank. beneath the pump should be a rubber o-ring that you dont want to fall into the tank. pull the pump unit out, careful not to bend or break the float arm. you might have to turn it sideways or something to get it out. 

you'll need a multimeter and a service manual to test the sending unit. haynes book at the very least. it will tell you where to probe, and what the readings should be. you will have to move the float arm up and down and watch the meter to make sure the readout changes (the arm readout controls your gas gauge). 

if that checks out, it could be a open or short in the wiring, or a bad solder job on the instrument cluster's circuit board.


----------

